# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  fake or real norma deca? plz help

## Max1pc

Real or fake? plz help

----------


## koksy

can u post apic off the top

----------


## ultimate muscle

100% legit no worries..

----------


## powerbodybuilder

real

----------


## Geodogg

looks good to me.

can we also see the top?

----------


## SnaX

Good rubber stopper, good lettering....

----------


## ultimate muscle

no need to be seeing the top, if your spotting counterfeit products you need to educate yourselfs on more than the one deviation. the counterfeiters are getting very clever & its only a matter of time before they have sorted the tops out..

this is not intended as a flame post i just feel some members need to be made aware of just how fast the counterfeiters are moving on with faking products, 

& if all you have to go by is the top on the norma deca then imo its more than likely that you will be next in line to get ripped off, 

a good example is some counterfeit deca i have but i can post as it has my site addy on & its not allowed here..

----------


## MichaelCC

looks good to me too, but picture of the top is necessary to say it for sure ..

----------


## Geodogg

> no need to be seeing the top, if your spotting counterfeit products you need to educate yourselfs on more than the one deviation. the counterfeiters are getting very clever & its only a matter of time before they have sorted the tops out..
> 
> this is not intended as a flame post i just feel some members need to be made aware of just how fast the counterfeiters are moving on with faking products, 
> 
> & if all you have to go by is the top on the norma deca then imo its more than likely that you will be next in line to get ripped off, 
> 
> a good example is some counterfeit deca i have but i can post as it has my site addy on & its not allowed here..



that's a good point, but we still need to see the top.
if it looks fake, then it's fake.
if it looks real, then it COULD be real.

----------


## ultimate muscle

well i hope he shows you all a top to put your minds at ease lol, either way they are real & im that confident that if im wrong ill send his 20 of my own norma deca .. :1laugh: 

why the top is so important is beyond me but i figure i was right in saying thats the only way you guys know how to spot a counterfeit norma, if this is the case the post from me before this was a well founded one...

what you gonna do when they match the tops up lol,

----------


## Geodogg

> well i hope he shows you all a top to put your minds at ease lol, either way they are real & im that confident that if im wrong ill send his 20 of my own norma deca ..
> 
> why the top is so important is beyond me but i figure i was right in saying thats the only way you guys know how to spot a counterfeit norma, if this is the case the post from me before this was a well founded one...
> 
> what you gonna do when they match the tops up lol,


check the E's
see if the stoper is black
check if the #'s printed make sence. (i.e. the dates)
check if the red/blue label is printed on the bottle or not.
i am sure you know what i am talking about.
everything looked good in his case. except the top that we can's see.

but yeah you are right, i didn't mention all this.

----------


## Geodogg

i am not trying to act like an expert or anything, cause i am not.

i have however done some research on these decas and was trying to help.

----------


## young steroid man

Real stuff...

----------


## Seajackal

I just don't like the crimp in the 4th pic... :What?:

----------


## michkoukou

look good for me, 
can you take picture of the rubber please .

----------


## Geodogg

Seajackal, have you noticed that there are two different bottle shapes for these decas? One is more rounded then the other around the neck. and some labels are darker blue then others.

----------


## Seajackal

I've never noticed that difference in the bottles, mine is like the top picture,
perfect crimp. silver bright in the top look. Well other than the weird crimp in
the 4th pic those look real to me.

----------

